# Solved: Macintosh LC 520 (Older Mac) Won't Boot Up



## Twizzle-The-Fox (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey to whoever is reading this! I can't boot up my Macintosh LC 520 i got for free today and the guy that gave it to me said it can't be the unit that is screwed, The keyboard button doesnt work when i press the power button, It's on in the back tried 2 Power Cords because sometimes the cord could be malfunctioned but i just need help with this, What is the possibilites of the unit not starting up? I don't even get a Green Light on the front, I turn the switch on in the back (Power Control) and i hear electrical current go through it if anyone knows what i mean, So if someone could help me that would be great! Thanks


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

see this if you can find any sort of solution from the post, the situation is a bit similar
http://forums.techguy.org/apple-macos/466504-lc520-wont-start-boot.html


----------

